# This is Gordon H. Clark's Birthday



## Learner (Aug 30, 2004)

The man John Robbins calls the 20th century Augustine was born on August 31 , 1902 . That's 214 years after the death of John Bunyan ( nothing significant there--just thought I'd add that--he was a big fan of P's P. )
Check out some of Clark's quotes on that thread .
G. H. C. was a Christian/philosopher . I prefer reading his devotional/commentaries though . One of his most significant books is one I do not own : " From Thales to Dewey " . Carl Henry , no lightweight theologian himself was a stellar student of his .

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 30, 2004)

WHAT??? John Robbins actually [i:05ed176c39]approves[/i:05ed176c39] of someone enough to endorse them like that? That deserves a holiday in and of itself  .

OK, OK, sorry...seriously, I haven't got to read any of Clark's work yet, but I hear his theological writing is very insightful and persuasive. I have coming in the mail a copy of his [i:05ed176c39]What Do Presbyterians Believe?[/i:05ed176c39] his commentary on the WCF. Has anyone read that already?

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Learner (Aug 31, 2004)

Chris , John Robbins is the biggest supporter of Gordon H. Clark out there . Practically his whole website revolves around Gordon Clark .
I have read and reread Dr. Clark's book : W. do P. B . ? many times . It is excellent . Read some of his comments from that book on the Gordon H. Clark quote thread .

Reactions: Sad 1


----------

